# Looking for 1 or 2 people to bay fish fridays



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Due to the slowdown , I will be getting fridays off for the rest of the year . I wade fish with Artys , fish from East GAl to POC , Looking for someone to share gas exp. I have a 21ft TV fish east Mattie alot , live in cypress , if you are close we could car pool . PM if interested , It will start after June 1. :spineyes:


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

I would love 2 and glad to pitch in on all Tim [email protected],com I'm off every day and open all the time have all my own gear inshore offshore etc. Thanks don't drink .don't smoke


----------



## poledup1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Tim...hit me up from time to time...I have my own boat but I do Like fishing during the week...we could swap off on boats and split fuel...

Tight Lines...


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*will be fishing this friday 6/19*

will be fishing this friday , need one or two to split boat gas , meet me in sargent , fishing east mattie , PM if interrested . STEVE


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*FRIDAY*

come on someone has got to have friday off . I would rather fish with someone than fish alone .:work:


----------



## pattymac2306 (Jun 1, 2009)

man i have fridays off  ill go just depends how much gas would be. send me a PM


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Too far for me but I would be in for E. galveston


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish I would have seen this earlier. I've been trying to get someone to go fish Matty with me tomorrow and decided to cancel the trip to do some chores.


----------

